

CastAR versatile Augmented / Virtual Reality Glasses - ChuckMcM
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/castar-the-most-versatile-ar-and-vr-system?ref=live

======
ChuckMcM
I suspect Jeri can pull this one off, what is interesting to me is the
augmented reality aspect, since what I really want is a set of glasses that
let me look around the room and high light with a blinking arrow where I left
my RFID tagged keys.

